# Working from home?



## Hooked (11/4/20)

This is *not *for those who were already working from home before lockdown.

This is directed *specifically to those who are now working from home, due to lockdown. *

So often people wish that they could work from home. Now that you are, how do you feel about it?

Do you wish that you could continue to work from home?
Will you be happy to get back to the office?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/20)

Great thread @Hooked 
I have worked from a home office for quite a long time
Am keen to hear the comments of others

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/20)

Would love to be able to have worked from home. It's fun spending time at home, but at the end of this month, it's going to be tough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (12/4/20)

I'd much prefer going to the office TBH 
Other than being able to be Captain Underpants most of the day, there's no real joy. 

If it's a non lockdown work from home it would be fine I guess, because andiccio pizza would get delivered.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/4/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Would love to be able to have worked from home. It's fun spending time at home, but at the end of this month, it's going to be tough.



@Dela Rey Steyn I hear you, but what I'm interested in* is those who worked from an office before lockdown, but are now working from home.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

